# كيف اقوم بعمل ميزانية سنوية ؟



## م علي بابا (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اخوتي الاعزاء 
الزملاء المهندسين الافاضل

ارجو مساعدتي في شرح كيفية عمل ميزانية سنوية لشركة مقاولات صغيرة .
حيث انني اعمل في شركة مقاولات و طلب مني عمل ميزانية سنوية عن العامين الماضيين و ليس لدي دراية كافية بها

و تقبلوا شكري و تحياتي


----------



## 3zobe (17 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ليس من السهل على المهندس عمل ميزانية سنوية حيث ان المسئول عن عمل مثل هذه الميزانيات هو المحاسب الخاص بالشركه وبالطبع فإن المهندس او مدير المشروع يشارك بإعطاء المحاسب بعض البيانات الخاصه بمشروعه ولذلك اخي الكريم لا انصحك بأن تقوم بنفسك بعمل هذه الميزانيات خاصة اذا كان سيترتب عليها اتخاذ قرارات للشركه وبشكل عام فإن الميزانيات السنوية تعتمد على ثلاث قوائم مالية رئيسيه هي : 
1- قائمة المركز المالي 
2-قائمة الدخل 
3-قائمة التدفقات النقدية 
ورغم اني لست محاسباً فسأقوم بشرحها بشكل مبسط وحسب معلوماتي المتواضعه التي لاتخلو من الخطأ او عدم الدقه وسأقتبس من بعض الكتب الموجوده لدي.

1- قائمة المركز المالي (الميزانية العمومية) : Balance Sheet
تمثل الميزانية العمومية صورة لأوجه التمويل والاستثمار للمنشأه وذلك في لحظة معينة (أخر السنه) وتضم الميزانية العمومية أصول المنشأه والمطلوبات على المنشأه وحقوق الملكية.
وتضم بعض البنود الاساسيه وهي :
1- الأصول (الموجودات) وهي في حالة شركة المقاولات قيمة جميع المعدات والادوات والاراضي والمباني التي تملكها الشركه في نهاية السنه.
2- المطلوبات على المنشأه : 
وهي تمثل بشكل مبسط جميع الديون على الشركه و جميع التزاماتها في نهاية السنه حتى لو كان ذلك رواتب موظفين لم تدفع حتى نهاية العام.
3- حقوق الملكية : وتمثل الجزء المتبقي من الأصول بعد دفع جميع التزامات المنشأه للمقرضين و تتكون من جزئين رئيسيين : أ- رأس المال : وهي الاموال المستثمره في الشركه ب-الارباح المحجتزه وهي الاموال الناتجه من ارباح سنوات سابقه ولم توزع
وجميع ماذكر في 1 و 2 و 3 يمكن تلخيصه في المعادلة التالية : 
الاصول = المطلوبات + حقوق الملكية 
حيث يجب ان تكون هذه المعادلة صحيحه وإلا فإن الميزانية معدة بشكل خاطيء

سأقوم بشرح القائمتين الباقيتين وهي قائمة التدفق المالي وقائمة الدخل لاحقاً وشكرا


----------



## م علي بابا (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل 3zobe علي التواصل و علي الافادة القيمة

و للعلم الشركة التي اعمل بها صغيرة للغاية و مطلوب مني عمل تلك الميزانية بصورة مبسطة و مختصرة 
و في انتظار شرح سيادتك لقائمة الدخل و قائمة التدفقات النقدية 

و تقبل شكري و تقديري


----------



## 3zobe (18 يوليو 2008)

2- قائمة الدخل : وهي القائمة التي توضح نتائج عمليات الشركه وهي تمثل الفرق بين الايرادات والمصروفات (مع ملاحظة ان الايرادات تحسب من تاريخ استحقاقها وليس دفعها) والمصروفات كذلك وفي حالة شركة المقاولات فإن البنود الاساسيه ستكون : 

1- المصروفات : 
1- رواتب موظفين (حتى لو لم يكن تم دفعها بعد اي انها تسجل بتاريخ استحقاقها على الشركه)
2- مصروفات شراء مواد
3-مصروفات شراء معدات
4-مصروفات ادارية ومكتبية واجور نقل و غير ذلك
5-فواتير مياه وكهرباء وغير ذلك
6- استهلاك المعدات (وهذا البند سيتم شرحه لاحقاً)

2-الايرادات : بالنسبة لشركات المقاولات فإن الايراد الوحيد تقريباً هو من الدفعات التي يدفعها مالك المشروع :
1- دفعات مالية من مالك المشروع

ويتم بناءاً على ذلك حساب الارباح = الايرادات - المصروفات 
علماً بأن هذه القائمة تعتبر اهم قائمة في حالتك يا اخ علي بابا وفي حالة الشركات الصغيره جداً حيث انها هي التي توضح الارباح والخساير.
مثال : 
شركة مقاولات تقوم ببناء مشروع بناية سكنية وتقوم بطلب صرف مستخلصات شهرية من المالك كما انها تقوم بشراء مواد البناء وخلافة من حسابها الخاص وبعد حساب المصروفات في اخر السنه المالية اتضح مايلي : 
1- ان الشركه دفعت رواتب الموظفين خلال 12 شهر بمبلغ 500,000 ريال
2- ان الشركه دفعت مقابل شراء مواد بناءا وخلافه خلال 12 شهر بمبلغ 3,000,000 ريال
3- ان الشركه دفعت فواتير ومستحق عليها فواتير اخرى لمدة 12 شهر بمبلغ 50,000 ريال
4- المصروفات الإدارية والمكتبية خلال 12 شهر مبلغ 15,000 ريال
5- اشترت الشركه معدات وسيارات وخلافة بقيمة 200,000 ريال 
6- استهلاك المعدات الموجوده لدى الشركه بلغت 290,000 ريال

المجموع = 4,055,000 ريال (المصروفات)

وبعد حساب ايرادات الشركه تبين انه تم صرف عدد 9 مستخلصات خلال العام بقيمة اجمالية 4,000,000 ريال وكذلك مستحق حتى نهاية السنه عدد 3 مستخلصات بقيمة 2,000,000 ريال

المجموع = 5,000,000 ريال (الايرادات)

الارباح = 5,000,000 - 4,055,000 = 945,000 ريال 

وبهذا تنتهي قائمة الدخل علماً بإن هذه الشرح مبسط ولا يتعرض للكثير من البنود الاخرى التي قد تكون موجوده في حالة شركه المقاولات او حالات غيرها 

شروحات جانبية : بند الاستهلاك هو عبارة عن القيمة السنوية لاستهلاك المعدات الموجوده عند الشركه حيث انه من الضروري عمل حساب لتقادم بعض المعدات التي لها عمر معين وتستخدمها الشركه وحسابها في قائمة الدخل لكي تعطي انعكاساً واضحها عن المصروفات و طريقة حسابها كما يلي : 
* بنهاية العام كانت الشركه تمتلك ثلاث انواع من الاصول وهي : 
1- مبنى الشركه : و كانت تكلفته وقت بناءه 1,000,000 ريال
2- سيارات الشركه : وكان مجموع سعر شرائها 200,000 ريال
3- معدات الحفر وخلافة : وكان مجموع سعر شرائها 2,000,000 ريال

1- بالنسبة للمباني فإن استهلاكها يتم عادة في 20 عاماً وبالتالية فإن عمر المبنى مقسماً على عشرين عاماً يعني بإن المبنى يتهالك بقيمة 50,000 ريال سنوياً
2-بالنسبة للسيارات فإن استهلاكها يتم عادة في خمسة اعوام وبالتالي فإن عمر السيارات مقسماً على خمس سنوات يعني بأن السيارات تتهالك بقيمة 40,000 ريال سنوياً
3-بالنسبة للمعدات فإن استهلاكها يتم عادة في عشر سنوات وبالتالي فإن عمر المعدات مقسماً على عشر سنوات يعني بان المعدات تتهالك بقيمة 200,000 ريال سنوياً 

وبالتالي فإن مجموع الاستهلاك خلال عام هو = 50,000 + 40,000 + 200,000 = 290,000 ريال (وهو يحسب ضمن المصروفات)


وسأقوم بشرح قائمة التدفقات النقدية لاحقاً مع نصيحتي لك بأن تستخدم فقط قائمة الدخل وقائمة المركز المالي (اذا احتجت) وتترك قائمة التدفق المالي حيث انها اقلهم اهمية في حالتك هذه


----------



## الزعيم2000 (18 يوليو 2008)

good issue


----------



## eng_houssam (18 يوليو 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك أخي العزيز 3zobe لأنك مررت على أهم النفط المطلوبة لعمل ميزانية للشركات.
وسوف اوجز بمايلي طريقة عمل ميزانية للشركة .
إن ميزانية او موازنة الشركات تعتمد بشكل رئيسي على المبالغ المستثمرة بالشركة أو ما نسميه برأس المال ورأس المال عادة ما يكون :


 خاص : و هو رأس المال الذي يساهم به مالكوا الشركة.
أجنبي : وهو رأس المال المستثمر بالشركة من خلال أسخاص أو جهات غير مالكة للشركة .
ومنه يمكن أن نحسب رأس المال الكلي للشركة .
رأس المال الكلي = رأس المال الخاص + رأس المال الأجنبي 
الهدف من تحديد رأس المال الأجنبي هو تحديد الفوائد والأرباح الخاصة بكل قسم من رأس المال الكلي للشركة .
لتحديد الميزانية يجب أن نمر على النقاط التالية :


المصاريف :
يتدرج تحت مفهوم المصاريف مايلي :



قيمة العقار المادية للشركة

قيمة الموجودات ضمن الشركة من أثاث وأجهزة حاسب وماإلى ذلك

الآلات والمعدات والمواد التي تملكها الشركة

الرواتب الشهرية للعاملين بالشركة من مدير الشركة إلى أصغر عامل فيها

المصاريف الادارية للشركة وتشمل فواتير الطاقة والماء والاتصالات وزيوت ومحروقات وماإلى ذلك

مصاريف توريد المواد الخاصة بالشركة إلى مواقع العمل الخاصة بها

المصاريف المتعلقة بقسم السكرتارية من طباعة وأوراق ... الخ
 
بحمع ماسبق نستطيع ان نحدد المصاريف الكلية للشركة ضمن فترة عام واحد


الايرادات :
تأتي المرحلة التالية وهي تحديد ايرادات الشركة ضمن فترة عام واحد وذلك من خلال الدفوعات المادية المتدفقة على الشركة سواء من :



المتعاملين مع الشركة أو الزبائن

مبيعات الشركة ضمن السوق اذا كانت شركة منتجة لمواد بناء على سبيل المثال
مقدار زيادة رأس المال من قبل مالكي الشركة أو المستثمرين
 
ومن خلال تحديد جميع التدفقات المادية إلى الشركة نحدد الايرادات .


الضرائب :
في هذه المرحلة يجب علينا أن نحدد وبدقة مقدار الضرائب التي تدفعها الشركة علماً أن الضرائب لا تشمل رأس المال الأجنبي ولكن ذلك ليس قاعدة عامة وإنما يختلف من بلد لآخر بحسب نظام الاستثمار المتبع بها.


الفوائد :
بالحقيقة أنا لا أوافق على هذا البند لأننا بالأصل مسلمون ولا يوجد عندنا مايدعى فائدة بالاسلام ولكن اذا كانت الشركة قد ادخلت استثمار اجنبياً فيها فعليها ان تحسب الفائدة لرأس المال الاجنبي .

الآن نقوم بما يلي :
الربح = الايرادات - المصاريف - الضرائب - الفوائد من رأس المال الأجنبي 
الربح >1 الشركة على الطريق الصحيح
الربح = 1 على الشركة اعادة النظر باستراجياتها الداخلية 
الربح < 1 تغير استراتيجية الشركة وبناء استراتيجية جديدة



أرجو أن اكون قد افدت والله أعلم
​


----------



## م علي بابا (18 يوليو 2008)

حقيقة انا عاجز عن الشكر اخي الفاضل 3zobe 
بالفعل من الواضح ان قائمة الدخل هي الاهم و الافضل في حالتي 
جزاك الله خيرا 

عزيزي eng_houssam
شكرا لك اخي علي الافادة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سانوار (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكرآ أخى على الفائدة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الأسيف محمد (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات المنقحه والملخصة اسلوبك جيد اخي ا تمنى لك التوفيق ولكن في حال الاستثناءات في الميزانيه هل في مجال يمكن المحاسب من تلافي بعض القصور مثلا.
شكرا
.


----------



## عودة (11 أغسطس 2008)

احسنتم وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## 3zobe (12 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الاسيف محمد
عفواً ولكن لم افهم سؤالك , امل ايضاحه بشكل مفصل اكثر اذا سمحت


----------



## Ahmad Albiali (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*كيف تعمل ميزانية لشركة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أحبائى الأعزاء أنا محاسب مالى 
وقرأت سؤالكم أرجو إن إحتجت إلى أى شئ فى المحاسبة لاتتردد
أحمد البيلى


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا بك اخونا الكريم احمد البيالي


شرفت صفحات ملتقانا وملتقاك

هل لي اخي ان اتمنى عليك
بان تلقي لنا الضوء على 
المركز المالي للمشروع 
وكذلك رأيكم في اي اضافات تضيفونها لنا تخص سؤال رأس الموضوع


اشكرك مقدما

واهلا بك وسهلا بيننا


----------



## م محمد كرم (23 فبراير 2009)

*احسنتم وفقكم الله لكل خير*​


----------



## وفاء فاضل (8 يوليو 2009)

سؤال عن قيمة حقوق الملكية في حال قيمة الخصوم =4000 والاصول تساوي 10000 في هذه الحالة هل تزداد ام تقل قيمة حقوق الملكية بمقدار 6000 في حال تطبيق معادلة الميزانية ولماذا ؟


----------



## حسام قسام (27 يوليو 2009)

:20:جزاك الله كل الخير وزادك علما


----------



## engahmedezz (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاااااااااااااكم الله خيراااااااا على هذة المعلومات الجميلة وشكراااا لكل من شارك بمعلومة


----------



## drahmed22000 (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك


----------



## abowissam (8 أغسطس 2009)

سلام للجميع

أحب أن اشارك معكم موضوع كيفية اعداد الميزانية السنوية بشكل مبسط جدا جدا 
حيث: تقسم الى 
1- الايرادات ( الدخل ) Income

2- المصروفات ( Expense) وتنقسم المصاريف الى


* Cost of Available Manpower - *
*Cost of Available Vehicle & Equipments & Tools-*
*Cost of Required Materials-*
* Cost of Other Expense - *


----------



## يوسف الهاشم (5 نوفمبر 2009)

تحيه طيبه اخوي أحمد البيلى
انا اعمل مدير قسم الصيانه في مستشفى اهلي فكيف استطيع وضع الميزانيه السنويه لقسم الصيانه ققط وطريقة حسابه
الرجو المساعده ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ط السيناوني (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخوك المهندس زهير السيناوني


----------



## محمد أحمد عبد (12 مايو 2010)

_أيا عبد كم يراك الله عاصـــــــيا حريصاًعلى الدنيا وللموت ناســـــــيا _
_أنسيت لقاء الله واللحد والثرى فى يوم تشـــــــيب فيه النواـصــــي _
_لوأن الدنيـــــــــــــا تدوم لإهلها لكان رســــــــــــــول الله حيا وباقيا _
_ولكنها تفنى ويفنى نعيـــــــــمها وتبقى الذنوب والمعاصي كما هى_


----------



## محمد أحمد عبد (12 مايو 2010)

أريد شرح مختصر سهل للمحاسبة المالية


----------



## hano0o0 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*3zobeاشكرك كثيرا اخى فأنى محاسب مبتداء اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل جزاك الله خيرا اخى *


----------

